# Worked on my first residential job recently.



## B.Jenkins (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't know why it felt like I was starting from day one all over again in the trade. I've mostly been doing commercial work and the occasional service call that I'd help out on.

I was struggling with the concept of running lighting and receptacles on the same circuit being that almost everything in commercial is 277v. I.E Let's say I'm only running one circuit for the receptacles in a room so I run all the receptacles in that one room/circuit to one jbox and from that jbox one home run comes out and goes back to the panel.

Then the lighting circuit 277v gets ran blah blah blah, not any of this switched receptacle or a feed being shared by the lighting and receptacles. Of course in theory and on paper I get it 100% but in practice via verbal instructions threw me off my game for some reason. :blink:

Is it because I'm a dumbass and don't get simple concepts? :jester:

Normally the other jmen request me on their jobs over the other apprentices but let's just say this particular jman running the particular job was not too happy with me. :no:


It was a learning experience nevertheless even if this jman never wants me on his job's again. :laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

its tough to catch on to the differences between com/ind and the much looser resi rules. dont feel bad. ive followed behind many com/ind electricians in resi and often scratched my head trying to figure out what they were thinking! one thing they often do is overkill


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't beat yourself up man. I only know resi and if I had to jump into another field I would be a puppy dog following and just assisting. It doesn't mean you're anyone lessor for it. Just in foreign territory.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

papaotis said:


> its tough to catch on to the differences between com/ind and the much looser resi rules. dont feel bad. ive followed behind many com/ind electricians in resi and often scratched my head trying to figure out what they were thinking! one thing they often do is overkill


I would say residential has tighter rules than either commercial or industrial. And I have decades of experience in all of them. How far apart can receptacles be in a commercial space. Which circuits need arcfault protection in industrial. Id say there are far more rules in the dwelling.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Residential wiring is designed around keeping people from using Those frayed extension cords that cause electrical fires.
Plus, in a house, someone is going to notice every little thing that is wrong or want you to do illegal installations or install unsafe fixtures.
In commercial, it's strictly NEC and have a nice day. Everybody goes home and nothing can be done about it.


----------



## Sparky48 (Dec 21, 2014)

Had a commercial guy join me once on a resi job. Couldn't figure out how to wire a 3way with NM. ???? I asked whats the problem? He said the wire color combo's don't work for him. Really???? He said he's used to different colors then what is in a piece of romex. I said, "well they make phasing tape, make the colors whatever you want to suit yourself". Not rocket science here. LOL


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This post makes me laugh a little. All the commercial guys act like resi is soooo easy. The thing is that in resi there are not prints to go running to every time you need an answer. There is no set way to do any one thing. 
I am not saying commercial is easy just that resi deserves some respect. 
Wait till you need to get a wire to an attic in a 2 story home with plaster and lathe.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

B.Jenkins said:


> Is it because I'm a dumbass and don't get simple concepts? :jester:


Yup, definitely! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Naw, just kidding! Like others have said, it's an adjustment. The concepts are the same but the implementation is different. You understand it on paper, which is really good! I've seen guys go from industrial to residential and not get it on paper, and that is a much bigger issue to try to deal with.

I've spent most of the last 10 years in industrial controls. I'm renovating my house, and I figured I should have no trouble, I'm smart-super-awesome-electrician-guy! Rewiring part of my bathroom took about 3 hours because I had to rethink and overthink everything; a lot of guys on here would probably whip it out in a half hour. Don't feel bad, it's normal. You'll adjust quickly.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> This post makes me laugh a little. All the commercial guys act like resi is soooo easy. The thing is that in resi there are not prints to go running to every time you need an answer. There is no set way to do any one thing.


I find going from industrial to residential that this is the biggest frustration for me. Residential has a lot more junction boxes and terminations to distribute power around. And there a lot of right ways to do it. I get caught up overthinking it all the time. In industrial there is usually only 1 or 2 ways to do it that are allowed and make sense.

And there are no lathe and plaster walls in industrial


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Also, the margins are a lot tighter in residential. There's a reason why they call it "roping houses". Some areas everybody and their brother with a pair of sidecutters and a screwdriver does residential.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol I've done a little of everything over 35 years. Military spec work being hardest. Now I just do resi, the land of free for all workmanship. Now you have to figure out what somebody did before you god only knows what his skill level is ,if any. Everybody from uncle Vinny to the landscaper may have hit his fingers in a box. No complicate that by walking into a $400,000 home with . hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of furnishings, now don't leave a mark don't leave a scratch don't leave any dust. Do it all and make it look like you've never been there because that's what they want. The same goes for the $90,000 house with the homeowner crawling all over you all day.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

RGH said:


> Lol I've done a little of everything over 35 years. Military spec work being hardest. Now I just do resi, the land of free for all workmanship. Now you have to figure out what somebody did before you god only knows what his skill level is ,if any. Everybody from uncle Vinny to the landscaper may have hit his fingers in a box. No complicate that by walking into a $400,000 home with . hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of furnishings, now don't leave a mark don't leave a scratch don't leave any dust. Do it all and make it look like you've never been there because that's what they want. The same goes for the $90,000 house with the homeowner crawling all over you all day.


You got that right!!! 2mil house with a 30yr old h/o following me in his robe (not tied) eating cheerios in a coffee mug, "are you doing that right? when are you going to be done? can you just do it like this?" Resi is fun!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Majewski said:


> You got that right!!! 2mil house with a 30yr old h/o following me in his robe (not tied) eating cheerios in a coffee mug, "are you doing that right? when are you going to be done? can you just do it like this?" Resi is fun!



I have ran into like simuair situation..
Howere some resdenteal owners like to get too close to me or some case some HO want to help me to get some of the items done..

I did inform one homeowner that if he help me.. My billing rates stay the same .. I generally dont like to give them a disconut unless some grunt work themself..

Now.. Some of you think resdentail is easy.. ?? 

IMHO.. No.. Due more than half of my plans is done by the ear or sight depending on what the subject the owner make up their mind plus try to tell them what the code require for recepcatales and switches... 

Commercal and industrail is little more easier due some leeway on it....


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Majewski said:


> 30yr old h/o following me in his robe


Eat beans and mexican food, sometimes the smell will drive them off


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

readydave8 said:


> Eat beans and mexican food, sometimes the smell will drive them off


Oh I constantly pollute the air. lol


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Resi is less forgiving if you screw up and forget a home run, etc.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i can attest to this. im in Local 3 (NYC) so you can imagine the type of work we do.

my parents bought a house in NH and aside from knowing circuitry, i feel like everything im doing is completely new.

we actually hired a local EC to do the kitchen due to timing issues...and the fact that he know what he's doing and i dont.

all in all, I would have to say residential is the "harder" side of electrical. in commercial you can wing it and look like you know what you're doing (for the most part)

but in Resi, if you dont know what you're doing it's pretty damn obvious. if you look at the work the EC did in the kitchen versus mine you can tell who knew their way around.

Resi is also where the money is.

i honestly want to go and work resi for a while and take a break from com/ind just to learn new things


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just left a house where I had to fish through a ceiling end to end, side to side without cuts. All while the owner telling me there must be smarter and faster ways. Fun!


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

chknkatsu said:


> i honestly want to go and work resi for a while and take a break from com/ind just to learn new things


Do it!

I almost did that this spring since I am on unemployment anyway. But I decided to invest my time into major home renovation instead so I can finally move out of the in-laws place!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah, i guess i mispoke about resi rules being looser. there are actually more of them, but much less voltages and calcs to consider.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I just left a house where I had to fish through a ceiling end to end, side to side without cuts. All while the owner telling me there must be smarter and faster ways. Fun!


In the town I lived in for a few years up until last August there was a drywaller who was a severe alcohol. Amazing at his job, and very very reasonable rates, the only caveat was that he didn't drive (too many DUIs I suppose) so you had to pick him up and drop him off. I heard of electricians and plumbers hiring him for day to follow behind them fixing drywall. He'd just drink most of the morning while the sparky did the wiring, then he'd fix it up in the afternoon. He'd get paid for the day, electrician didn't have to worry about drywall, win-win. Depending on where the work was, picking him up and dropping him off wasn't really that far out of the way.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

chknkatsu said:


> i can attest to this. im in Local 3 (NYC) so you can imagine the type of work we do.
> 
> my parents bought a house in NH and aside from knowing circuitry, i feel like everything im doing is completely new.
> 
> ...


Brother , I'm not so sure about the money comment...to me , resi is a race
to the bottom..I agree it has a boat load of NEC codes , but for some reason
it is getting to the point that being out bid in resi has become the norm around here.:gun_bandana:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I can do industrial and resi but a solid diet of commercial would drive me nuts. Steel studs, armoured cable and T-bar? Forget it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Every worker I interviewed who did commercial work knew absolutely nothing about electrical work in the residential field. 

The part of the NEC that pertains to residential is in addition to the rest of the codes. Totally different rules in many areas.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Honestly if you ever wanna open up your own business, you better learn resi.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Each niche of work has it's own unique pluses and minuses. I have only done resi helping others out or as a favour to a bosses' friend. I'd much rather pull wire in conduit than pull romex one stud bay at a time. A well rounded mechanic should be able to hold his own in any facet of the trade.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Honestly if you ever wanna open up your own business, you better learn resi.


That is very good quote ..

Yuh better get famuair with residentail side ..

I know it can be pain in butf but once ya get a hang of it then it will go smoother for ya.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Today's resi mess: call - no power at pool. 

Arrive inspection of pool receptacle yikes! 18" from pool, gfic in damaged box, j box 5' from pool next to shed damaged in sch 80 , 14 AWG uf exposed pvc damaged, fountain same circuit not working, power no nuetral. Me: did you guys wire this?? H/0 no previous owner. 


Result: sorry I can not fix this 
You need a complete rewire to many violations 
Estimates $1800 
Home owner yikes!!!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

lighterup said:


> Brother , I'm not so sure about the money comment...to me , resi is a race
> to the bottom..I agree it has a boat load of NEC codes , but for some reason
> it is getting to the point that being out bid in resi has become the norm around here.:gun_bandana:


The term they use on here is "trunk slammer" right? We just got undercut on a panel change out, sub in garage, lights in garage, re device all receps some other odds n ends. Guys who got the job offered 2450 for it all. What the f ever. Lol. I mean if you want to work for free, get an office job so you work in the heat/ac and don't endanger yourself or others with electricity lol.


----------



## 120ToTheFingers (Apr 14, 2016)

I struggled on my first (and only) residential job also. My head just couldn't grasp doing everything in romex. Took me a minute and the journeyman wasn't happy about it. 

I got to earn my pay when it came time to fishing romex through walls and repairing the existing cable wires (was a reno job). I worked at Dish for 3+ years, and left as a top tech and field trainer so I'm a cable routinh SOB.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

AK_sparky said:


> Do it!
> 
> I almost did that this spring since I am on unemployment anyway. But I decided to invest my time into major home renovation instead so I can finally move out of the in-laws place!


I will try to get my NH journeymans license so maybe if I'm ever out of work in NYC i can spend my time up there. NYC sucks anyways


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> This post makes me laugh a little. All the commercial guys act like resi is soooo easy. The thing is that in resi there are not prints to go running to every time you need an answer. There is no set way to do any one thing.
> I am not saying commercial is easy just that resi deserves some respect.
> *Wait till you need to get a wire to an attic in a 2 story home with plaster and lathe.*


Pray for balloon construction -- or a chimney ! :laughing:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Residential is too broad a term.

Residential -- custom -- new or reno of an unoccupied structure -- that's one thing.

{ If the reno is in an occupied structure -- it'd better be your own.  }

In that market you have to deal with customers who don't know what they want until trim-out...

&&&&&

Residential -- service -- occupied home -- you have to bush'm back -- and operate like a surgeon... track shoes not required.

&&&&&

Residential -- tract -- you'd better be an illegal immigrant -- the only souls racing Romex in my neck of the woods. 

( It's a sanctuary state. ) 

[ "We don't need no stink'n borders!"]

&&&&&&&&&

The track record of commercially experienced electricians folding up -- going under -- jumping into residential is long.

There is selection bias here, on this forum. The guys that sank their ships are not posting -- not posting, anywhere.

I've seen residential contractors (ECs) melt down when they made the jump to 3-phase. They didn't comprehend it -- let alone their understudies.

They are uniformly tripped up by the unwritten rules of commercial... such as needing to keep troops on the job and flatten out labor utilization.

One (practically) never has the job site to yourself. It's common for GCs to stack subs right on top of each other. ( loser GCs )

Further, GCs will insist upon jobsite confabs -- tying up your foreman -- which a resi guy is not factoring into his labor overhead. And on it goes.

&&&

To me, the most demanding market is hospitals.

You have to be anal retentive -- the joint is hot with activity 24/7 -- and the additional rules required to keep the authorities happy keep expanding -- way beyond the NEC.

If you screw up, there is a real possibility that you'll kill someone.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Perhaps the greatest complication of residential work is that you were going to be dealing directly with the person who's paying you. You will also be directly dealing with an inspector. This is real face to face stuff you have to be a salesman a teacher a communicator a negotiator an accountant. Add to that truck driver inventory control specialist marketing consultant chief cook and bottle washer. Even the way you answer the phone can affect the volume of your sales and you better answer the phone if you want to make a living I don't care if you're in an attic or face down in the dirt. We all have to pass the exam and we all have to know what we're talking about because that inspector will walk up to your work and he will know in three seconds if you know what you're doing or not. At the end of the day whether it's arc fault protection or a poly phase motor inrush current calculation you may be doing it in residential work if you've taken the exam you know what I'm talking about if you chew the dirt you know what it taste like I respect anybody that can do this workGod knows if you can pass the exam you pretty much know what you're talking about.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Majewski said:


> The term they use on here is "trunk slammer" right? We just got undercut on a panel change out, sub in garage, lights in garage, re device all receps some other odds n ends. Guys who got the job offered 2450 for it all. What the f ever. Lol. I mean if you want to work for free, get an office job so you work in the heat/ac and don't endanger yourself or others with electricity lol.


I am aware of a company out here that uses all his minor aged kids
on a new construction job..supposedly being "home schooled"...they 
roll onto the job in an old Millbrook bread delivery truck ( you can still
see it through their attempts to cover it:laughing:
The truck pulls in and they all come flying out the back before the 
vehicle even stops.:laughing:
There is one guy with them , who is supposed to be the lead guy..I
don't know them , but was told he's around 19-20 years old.

I tried bidding for one of the HBA builders who use them...I thought for 
sure I would be able to win the bid..(A couple of times we both started
rough-ins @ around the same time on similar sized home and I still
was a wrap before their clan.) Also , I'm not bringing 4-5 guys on a 
3,000 sq ft job and then taking longer.)...
Builder claims he was getting a way better price from them...I did not 
bite. I refuse to work just for the sake of working:no:


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

telsa said:


> Residential is too broad a term.
> 
> Residential -- custom -- new or reno of an unoccupied structure -- that's one thing.
> 
> ...




what is there not to grasp about 3-phase? 

the only difference i can see would be 3 phase load calculations.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Just pay attention and learn. If the situation was reversed and you put a resi only guy on a large commercial or industrial job they would have problems also. Whatever you do do NOT ground metal boxes like a lot of resi guys and by that I mean run your wire in the box and then wrap it around the ground screw-either pig tail it OR run 6 inches around the box and then wrap it around the ground screw. 

BTW-I am actually surprised that guys who have done commercial work especially union members in a major city have never worked on large scale residential projects.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

We do mainly residential. Some commercial no industrial. I like resi. No worries about getting paid. Service calls and fishing is my game! For some reason I do a lot of digging. Other EC and plumbers around send their customers to me for digging and fishing. That's fine with me I actually like the outdoor work. That and I just bought a brand new Bobcat E35 with cab heat and air, extendahoe, opposable thumb, and angle blade. It's sweet! Set us back 70K but I've already used the hell out of it! 👍


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

This one! 👍


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> This one! 👍


That's a serious piece of equipment right there boss!


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

bobbarker said:


> Just pay attention and learn. If the situation was reversed and you put a resi only guy on a large commercial or industrial job they would have problems also. Whatever you do do NOT ground metal boxes like a lot of resi guys and by that I mean run your wire in the box and then wrap it around the ground screw-either pig tail it OR run 6 inches around the box and then wrap it around the ground screw.
> 
> BTW-I am actually surprised that guys who have done commercial work especially union members in a major city have never worked on large scale residential projects.




we have done large scale "residential".

but our version of residential is a 45 story condo. 

"residential" ive done in NYC

Two Sutton Place North - SOLOW 
MIMA/Yotel 
Silver Towers

and a few others.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

chknkatsu said:


> we have done large scale "residential".
> 
> but our version of residential is a 45 story condo.
> 
> ...


Yes- that is residential in my book. My version is more along the 18 to 42 story though.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

My idea of resi is a fun little old house with mysteries from previous projects hiding in every wall.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

bobbarker said:


> Yes- that is residential in my book. My version is more along the 18 to 42 story though.


those "residential" buildings are done like commercial buildings. still totally different from houses.

high rise residential buildings are just repetitive ****, anyone with half a brain can do it.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Never put switched receptacles, kitchen outlets or romex etc in a commercial space. Whether repetitive or not they are just like houses. No difference in lay out and code requirements. I know people might not see it as such but it just like wiring a new construction house


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't have much experience bending pipe, never threaded a stick of rigid ever. I do some commercial, but its largely service work. Like others have said each has its own issues. Mostly residential here and thats fine. It all depends on what you do for work and the area you live in. I don't know that I'd claim that all the money is in residential, I get some good money from smaller commercial service jobs. Add some additional lighting, move parking lighting, repairs. Helps the clients are fair and pay quickly.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

And just think, when you can rope 2, 4 bdrm. a day, you can probably make some money.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just watched a Mike Holme's episode. Went to find where water was entering a basement. Pulled down the basement ceiling found 23 junction boxes (most covered in foil tape) and then ended up rewiring the house. That is my typical thought of resi nightmares.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just watched a Mike Holme's episode. Went to find where water was entering a basement. Pulled down the basement ceiling found 23 junction boxes (most covered in foil tape) and then ended up rewiring the house. That is my typical thought of resi nightmares.


It's either a tripped gfi or burnt bulb OR this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> It's either a tripped gfi or burnt bulb OR this.


If I had to do resi full time......... I think I'd look to jump ship. There are always nightmares on that show.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If I had to do resi full time......... I think I'd look to jump ship. There are always nightmares on that show.


I friggin love it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I friggin love it!


Oh don't get me wrong, I love watching them find disasters. I just can't imagine ever going into a house and pulling down a 1000 sq ft basement ceiling trying to find breaks in circuits.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I love watching them find disasters. I just can't imagine ever going into a house and pulling down a 1000 sq ft basement ceiling trying to find breaks in circuits.


It's a pita but also fun.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I love watching them find disasters. I just can't imagine ever going into a house and pulling down a 1000 sq ft basement ceiling trying to find breaks in circuits.


I have done that couple time and the homeowner was not too pleased especally with hackwork been there...

The worst i ran into is a homeowner slap up a 3/4 inch plywood then half inch drywall on that.. The whole sheet was holding only 4 screws that it... Take half off the whole thing come down pretty hard..


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just found some crushed beer cans in the wall exactly where I cut in a old work box for a new microwave location. Pbr to be exact.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I just found some crushed beer cans in the wall exactly where I cut in a old work box for a new microwave location. Pbr to be exact.


"******* rockers"


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I respect truly skilled residential guys. I try to tell apprentices all the time it's not as easy as they think, there's a lot of tricks to being fast and fast is key to be competitive.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't let speed be my mantra. I bid jobs high and if they don't like it go to the speed guys, you will come back cause they be screwing up and me not so much.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TGGT said:


> I respect truly skilled residential guys. I try to tell apprentices all the time it's not as easy as they think, there's a lot of tricks to being fast and fast is key to be competitive.




Hell yeah. I probably won't even wire my next house, screw that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I don't let speed be my mantra. I bid jobs high and if they don't like it go to the speed guys, you will come back cause they be screwing up and me not so much.


You don't have to move fast to be fast. Guys that speed through a job but leave a lot of mistakes are not fast. My point being guys that have only done commercial/industrial are not going to walk on to a residential job and be anywhere close to efficient despite their experience.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have done that couple time and the homeowner was not too pleased especally with hackwork been there...
> 
> The worst i ran into is a homeowner slap up a 3/4 inch plywood then half inch drywall on that.. The whole sheet was holding only 4 screws that it... Take half off the whole thing come down pretty hard..


Cutting holes to access for wire pulling is something I hate because of the repairing after. Pulling down major ceiling or walls would make my OCD kick in and flip.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> I don't let speed be my mantra. I bid jobs high and if they don't like it go to the speed guys, you will come back cause they be screwing up and me not so much.


You bid while on drugs!? Jk jk...


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I just found some crushed beer cans in the wall exactly where I cut in a old work box for a new microwave location. Pbr to be exact.


It was a long time ago, but I had one where I was adding receptacles in old house with plaster walls, fishing from top, one stud bay was packed full.

When I finally gave up and cut access holes, it was the PBR cans the stud bay was stuffed with


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

readydave8 said:


> It was a long time ago, but I had one where I was adding receptacles in old house with plaster walls, fishing from top, one stud bay was packed full.
> 
> When I finally gave up and cut access holes, it was the PBR cans the stud bay was stuffed with


I guess our wall and or insulation installer did both locations! Lol


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Majewski said:


> You bid while on drugs!? Jk jk...


Sounds like Black Beauties.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

lighterup said:


> Sounds like Black Beauties.


Sounds like fun! I hear the kids now days are snorting duct seal.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

:laughing::laughing:


Majewski said:


> Sounds like fun! I hear the kids now days are snorting duct seal.


What?:laughing:

I hear Ohio is turning into the Meth capitol..terrible..you
know em when you see em..zombie apocolypse


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

lighterup said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> What?:laughing:
> 
> ...


Never been and don't see a trip out there anytime soon! Don't think my van could make the trip anyways! Hahaha


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

Two very different worlds but the principals are all the same. Working in commercial you get used to the materials, means and methods of installation so when you come into a house it throws you off. I started in residential.I am in commercial now for the past year and all of the journeymen I have worked with in commercial hate residential work. I personally enjoy them both, and I think it is important to have well rounded experience and the ability to do both well if you're going to call yourself an electrician.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ive done all kinds of work in my day, from s-call in dumpy houses to industrial type heavy airport work. Here is what I figured out- money is nice, but in the long run, time is more important. So....... commercial contracting was somewhat more lucrative, but I was spending most of the time inside commercial build out jobs, looking at steel framing all day and listening to the other crews jackhammering on concrete. And often enough the GC's pressured me to be there at night to hurry the turnover, or because then they could fit other crews in the day slots. Also I was just starting a family. Anyway, that would be ok if I lived in some landlocked hell hole like you guys all do, but I don't. I live in a place where young girls walk around on the sidewalks wearing thong bikini's, and our good Lord spend an extra six weeks painting the loveliest picture this side of Tahiti. So screw the commercial, I work in shorts and sneakers and damn near everyplace comes with a fundamentally orgasmic view all day long, and exposure to trade winds to boot most times. I appreciate all the nice pictures of emt and all, but, all things being equal I'd rather not be in Philadelphia as it were.......:thumbsup: Residential work suits me bestestest.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Ive done all kinds of work in my day, from s-call in dumpy houses to industrial type heavy airport work. Here is what I figured out- money is nice, but in the long run, time is more important. So....... commercial contracting was somewhat more lucrative, but I was spending most of the time inside commercial build out jobs, looking at steel framing all day and listening to the other crews jackhammering on concrete. And often enough the GC's pressured me to be there at night to hurry the turnover, or because then they could fit other crews in the day slots. Also I was just starting a family. Anyway, that would be ok if I lived in some landlocked hell hole like you guys all do, but I don't. I live in a place where young girls walk around on the sidewalks wearing thong bikini's, and our good Lord spend an extra six weeks painting the loveliest picture this side of Tahiti. So screw the commercial, I work in shorts and sneakers and damn near everyplace comes with a fundamentally orgasmic view all day long, and exposure to trade winds to boot most times. I appreciate all the nice pictures of emt and all, but, all things being equal I'd rather not be in Philadelphia as it were.......:thumbsup: Residential work suits me bestestest.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Ive done all kinds of work in my day, from s-call in dumpy houses to industrial type heavy airport work. Here is what I figured out- money is nice, but in the long run, time is more important. So....... commercial contracting was somewhat more lucrative, but I was spending most of the time inside commercial build out jobs, looking at steel framing all day and listening to the other crews jackhammering on concrete. And often enough the GC's pressured me to be there at night to hurry the turnover, or because then they could fit other crews in the day slots. Also I was just starting a family. Anyway, that would be ok if I lived in some landlocked hell hole like you guys all do, but I don't. I live in a place where young girls walk around on the sidewalks wearing thong bikini's, and our good Lord spend an extra six weeks painting the loveliest picture this side of Tahiti. So screw the commercial, I work in shorts and sneakers and damn near everyplace comes with a fundamentally orgasmic view all day long, and exposure to trade winds to boot most times. I appreciate all the nice pictures of emt and all, but, all things being equal I'd rather not be in Philadelphia as it were.......:thumbsup: Residential work suits me bestestest.



Let me move in!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Ive done all kinds of work in my day, from s-call in dumpy houses to industrial type heavy airport work. Here is what I figured out- money is nice, but in the long run, time is more important. So....... commercial contracting was somewhat more lucrative, but I was spending most of the time inside commercial build out jobs, looking at steel framing all day and listening to the other crews jackhammering on concrete. And often enough the GC's pressured me to be there at night to hurry the turnover, or because then they could fit other crews in the day slots. Also I was just starting a family. Anyway, that would be ok if I lived in some landlocked hell hole like you guys all do, but I don't. I live in a place where young girls walk around on the sidewalks wearing thong bikini's, and our good Lord spend an extra six weeks painting the loveliest picture this side of Tahiti. So screw the commercial, I work in shorts and sneakers and damn near everyplace comes with a fundamentally orgasmic view all day long, and exposure to trade winds to boot most times. I appreciate all the nice pictures of emt and all, but, all things being equal I'd rather not be in Philadelphia as it were.......:thumbsup: Residential work suits me bestestest.


I read this sitting inside a concrete shell in a mud pit choking on dust and diesel fumes. FML.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

TGGT said:


> I read this sitting inside a concrete shell in a mud pit choking on dust and diesel fumes. FML.


I'm sorry.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If it helps, this morning it looks like it is going to be pouring rain all day. 
We get lots of that going on too.......


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Rain here too! But I remain indoors with AC and or fans on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Rain here too! But I remain indoors with AC and or fans on.


It is a beautiful sunshiny day here today and I didn't wake up until 1000. It has been rainy and overcast for like a month, has felt like London weatherwise. The grass is the only life form loving the way it has been outside.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It is a beautiful sunshiny day here today and I didn't wake up until 1000. It has been rainy and overcast for like a month, has felt like London weatherwise. The grass is the only life form loving the way it has been outside.


I've learned to enjoy the days that don't suck since we also have a lot of Londonish weather.


----------

